# We Werent Welcome!



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Our vet said I can take Dahlia anywhere there are no dogs.
In 10 days though we can go out anywhere.
So I dressed her in her shirt with pink harness and necklace
and we went to the dumpy flea market up the road.
Today we were going to window shop and socialize.
Well we almost made it in the door!!
They had a big "No Pets-No exceptions" sign on the glass
door.So I turned around and put her back in the car and came home!
There isnt enough good places to go here.
There is only Pet Supply Plus or Jacks Aquarium & Pets.
We cant go to Jacks cause they sell mill puppys.
And pet supply plus sells dogs and cats too.
So we just gotta sit home 10 more days I guess.
Then Im taking her to a groomers to get her nails clipped.
My vet cut them and they are long again.
Sorry Im grouchy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Ah that's rotten Rhonda.
Everyone should get to see how gorgeous Dahlia is, then they couldnt say no.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Oh Rhonda, you are so right. There are so few pet friendly places in Ohio. It's so irritating. We started to take Ernie in to Family Dollar when he was palm size and we got stopped at the door and told to leave. They carry grocery items... if that's what you want to call them, bags of stale candy and cans of tuna and stuff like that.

Does Pet Supplies Plus sell animals??? I've never seen cats and dogs in the one over our way. Well that totally sucks.

Sorry that happened. Hit one of the outlet malls. I think they are a little better.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Dogs aren't welcome in lot's of places and it's understandable in many ways.

Thankfully in the UK we do have lot's of places which accept them that sell food, pubs and cafes which is great. We've found one where they can have a good walk on the leas then a nice coffee/glass of wine for us and pannini...which they share 

Heavenly!!!

x


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes I do not like places that are not pet friendly. We had a trip to Winthrop, WA recently and that little town was not very pet friendly. Almost every souvenir shop had a NO PETS sign. A lady that had her lil baby yorkie under her coat since it was raining that day was yelled at for coming into one of the stores with it. I was appauled because I also had Ecko and Mimi with me. If you look down the street you will see all these people standing outside the stores with their dog, while im guessing waiting for their other family members to finish shopping in the store. I could understand the NO PETS sign if these stores sold food or fragile objects like the general store or the glass blowing boutique that they had there, but Winthrop is a big ski area place. So most of these stores just sold sporting goods...Anyways we ended up only going in a couple of stores and we left that town ASAP.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Sorry UK...But worth posting for other members 

x 

http://www.doggiepubs.org.uk/


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

bummer. there aren't places over here that are too accomodating, either. we have the pet stores, but that's about it. Luckily, until the weather is crappy, we have several eateries with outdoor seating that allow dogs.

It's hard, though. You always hear about people taking their pets on errands and we can't do it  I need to get like 3 things at wal-mart and hate having to put her in a pen to do that!


----------



## Skyla (Aug 18, 2009)

Why are people so against dogs?? I can understand if you were gonna let them off the lead or what ever, but I think that you should be allowed if your dog is small enough to carry aor kept on a short lead?


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

its quite difficult round here to take the chis anywhere apart from pet stores


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Yes Lin the Pet supply Plus here is huge.
Its the biggest one Ive ever seen.
They have cats,dogs,ferrets,rodents,reptiles,
rabbits,salt water tanks,and freshwater tanks.
They allow you to bring your dog or cat there while
you shop.In 10 days she can go there.
Then we have a Petco and Petsmart an hours drive
away in Ft Wayne, Indiana.Thats it really.
OHIO SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm from indiana - it's not much better as far as places to take your pups!


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

I can understand if it was a restaurant or a grocery store,
but a junk shop/flea market?? Geeeeze!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I was in Lowe's the other day and saw a couple walking around with a cute little Chi in the hubby's arms. Nobody said a word! Do you have a Lowe's?

brodysmom


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Did I miss why she has to wait ten days??? I'll go read it again. I'm very lucky in my little part of Ohio. My TJMaxx loves the dogs and they are welcome there if you can carry them. My Bath & Body Works and My Bed, Bath and Beyond also love seeing mine. I understand the rules though cuz if they allowed dogs, they would have to allow ALL dogs. Can you imagine everyone bringing all their dogs into shopping places or places where they had food? It would be crazy!!!


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

our lowe's is funny. there's a big sign saying no pets, but you see people with their puppies a lot. it's right next door to petsmart, so i think they realize they'd lose business if they said anything - especially right after the puppy class lets out!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

I take Ernie into Ace Hardware when we go. No one has ever said anything. In Ohio, I was told, you could take them anywhere that food is not sold. I'm supposing of course, that's if it's not posted to the contrary.

Robin, I think when you live in a community where you get to know folks a little bit, attitudes are a little different.

We pass a travel plaza out towards my sisters and we stopped there every Sunday morning when we went to church in West Salem. The girls at Starbucks loved Ernie to pieces. We walked right through the Burger King and on to the Starbucks and no one ever said anything. Even the customers made over him. But that's small community, so different. We were actually invited into Acme with him, our grocery store here in Norton. LOL I've also taken him to the doctors office with me. I guess I am just gutsy. They can ask me to leave if they like. I'll then just boycott the unfriendly business.


----------



## ButterLover (Oct 3, 2009)

We only have one place that we can take dogs in. It's called Kramers and it's the most cutest shop EVER. It specials in Dog clothes and dog accessories. Butter hasn't been there yet, but we're going to take him there probably sometime during the week. They have a cute camo jacket I want to get him and a pillow for his new bed. Also, they have a doggy daycare where you drop off your dog and they can play with others (If he's not a nice puppy he has to stay in your arms) but you can put them in there while you shop  It's a really nice place.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

msmadison said:


> I'm from indiana - it's not much better as far as places to take your pups!


Same here (in IL). There are like no places to go with pets. I don't even think the places that have outside seats allow pets. It's sad, cause my chi's would so benefit from it. Especially Boss. 

I am hoping to take them to Bark in the Park on the 11th though. So at least we have things like that.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks all.Hmmm seems like its the 
midwest that is the most unfriendly.
Dahlia had her last booster shot and has
to wait 10 days before she can go to
places frequented by dogs.She is behind schedule
as her breeder never immunized her.Ill be glad
when we can go out.She is rather shy.

Yes we have a Lowes here.
but Im afraid its run by Ohio people.
Believe me they are not happy people!
I noticed it the minute I moved here.
Im from Wyoming, Michigan.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

I just must live in a good area cuz we are full of friendly people here. I take mine everywhere, including restaurants and they are so loved and welcome. You just need to move over here by us!!! LOL.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

What part of Ohio are you in??
Tell me please ....Im curious!!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> What part of Ohio are you in??
> Tell me please ....Im curious!!


Akron honey. I've gotten to know a lot of these people over the years and I've been so lucky. The manager at Max and Erma loves Chloe and Lily but I have been careful and not abusive of the rules. Once they get to know me and us, they just immediately ask me if I have them with me. It's so cute and I'm really very careful but now I get in trouble if I go anywhere without them. They are so little and don't bark or cause a stir so it's worked out well for us. If I had them in my arms though it may have been harder. I always have them in their little carrier and then I bring them out if it's a welcome situation. I think we are around 2-1/2 to 3 hours away!


----------



## mommasboy (Dec 25, 2008)

I live in NJ and I take my chis EVERYWHERE!!! There's Petco & Petsmart, of course. Then right in my town I take them to the bank, post office, hardware store, Family Dollar, Dollar Tree, Donut/coffee shop (the owner actually feeds them plain donuts!!), and then I take them to church with me all the time!! Fortunately, my hubby is the pastor so I am allowed with no problems!! I have an office and if we are just down there working at the church they hang out in my office and play. But I have taken them to an actual service and they just sit nicely in their bag and sleep. Then we have Bible study on Thurs nights and they go every week with me. They get so much attention!!! I am very fortunate that mine get to go so many places. I would be lost if I couldn't take them with me!! Also, our Lowe's allows them in...have taken mine several times!


----------



## ILOVECHIHUAHUAS (Oct 4, 2009)

I hate that..more places should allow our babies...im not gonna lie..there are times when i go to my hairdressers and wish they had a NO KIDS ALLOWED sign..lol..our babies dont cry..scream..or throw tantrums...what the hell is the problem??!!!


----------



## TwinTails (Sep 5, 2009)

When I had my Sophie (larger Chi, about 11lbs), I would take her everywhere. I'd ask before going into places (just tell them I have a small dog, I don't want to leave her outside, would it be ok if I carried her inside). I was usually allowed no problem, they would ask if she is potty trained, thats about all. They all got used to her and would bring treats to work to give to her when we stopped by  Funnily enough, we never went into a pet store, lol! It was always other places - book stores, movie rental places, gas stations, etc. There was a pub that you could sit outside with your dog (they provided stainless steel bowls of filtered water and the occasional treat). Lots of the little resturants had seating outside, and you were more than welcome to bring the dogs (the local Humpties had a specific area that was for pets and their owners only, lol!). Maybe talk to the people before you go in, let them see she is small and you are carrying her. I've found that showing them respect to begin with will often prove positive


----------



## MJandFern (Sep 3, 2009)

Awwww, I am so sorry that happened. I dunno, I think if you would have went in anyways they wouldn't have said no to such a beautiful chi.

There are only a few places here to take dogs...and they are mainly pet stores...I take Fernando and MaryJane to Care-A-Lot and PetSmart...and the local petstore where I get there food from called Pet World...they are SO nice there...you can ask them anything about any animal and they are SO helpful and they always welcome your pets....I saw someone walking an iguana in there one day! I had Fernando with me and he about flipped his lid...it was cute. 

But as far as regular stores and cafes...I don't know many...in Historic Williamsburg and Yorktown beach there are some places in the summer that allow pets to eat with you outside and they bring your pooch a bowl of water and treats. 

Patrick Henry Mall here has a rule that you can take your pet in the mall as long as their paws don't touch the floor...so basically in a carrier. I did that with Fernando a few times, but children flock to him and he just does not like children so I'm always afraid he will bite. 

I always read Seattle, WA was really pet friendly...does anyone know anything else about this?


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Don't blame you Rhonda for being upset! That seems very strange at a flea mart they would not allow a dog.....it's probably one of of their own made up rules!
Here in Palm Springs, Ca. area people take their dogs lots of places. We take ours to Lowes, Home Depot, Ace Hardware, Super Target, and our shopping district in Palm Desert has lots of specialty shops and a lot of them let you come in with your dog as long as you hold them or they are in a carrier. I think it just depends on the store owners preference.
Sometimes if they are in their carrier and I put the carrier in the shopping cart nobody notices them anyway.


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

I was once yelled at for being in line at one of those tag along trailer food vendors. The kind they have at the fairs/carnivals etc. I mean really, you're about to have food at a portable kitchen surrounded by farm animals and you're worried that my 7 lb chi might contaminate something. Most of the time I think a place could benefit from letting dogs in, they can help clean up after the children. lol But, we only have a couple of places in town that allows them. Our fleet store does, as long as they are carried or in the cart. There's a couple of family owned pet stores. I always think that if I win the lottery (yeah, right) I will build a dog park, with a little cafe and an indoor area to use during the winter. I'd like to find a really great chef that made the best little desserts and then refuse to serve anyone without a dog. lol


----------



## Skyla (Aug 18, 2009)

I love your idea of that restuarant Baby Babs! haha no dog , no serve hehe


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

TwinTails said:


> Maybe talk to the people before you go in, let them see she is small and you are carrying her. I've found that showing them respect to begin with will often prove positive


Great advice 

I agree about showing respect to shop owners/workers etc.

I have found that if you ask politely if you can take them in, very few refuse. I always say that we'll carry them, but often the response is "Oh don't worry...you can put them down  "

It's always worth asking, I always do, though not obviously if it is a shop displaying "No Dogs sign." I respect that.

Mine have been with us for lunch in pubs/cafes, in most kinds of shops, on steamers on Lake Ullswater and Windermere, trams at open air museum, horse trap!!!!

I think generally the UK seems so much more dog friendly :hello1:

x


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> Thanks all.Hmmm seems like its the
> midwest that is the most unfriendly.
> Dahlia had her last booster shot and has
> to wait 10 days before she can go to
> ...


ROFL... we're not a bad lot really. It's the lack of sunshine and vitamin D. It's a fact, many of us are plagued with S.A.D. because of the lack of natural sunshine.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

You could be right Lin.
I just feel bad excluding Dahlia when
we go out.Guess I have to be more bold??
Guess Ill have to wait til the outside flea
markets are open.They are usually too large
for me to walk them all the way through.
I have knee injurys from the factory life.
But I will make a go of it.


----------



## Litlbitprincess (Mar 3, 2009)

I feel so badly for you guys that can't bring your babies with you!! I don't know what I would do. It is sad as they as so small and in a purse you wouldn't think it would matter!! I guess I am really lucky here!! They allow small dogs in all of our hardware home hardware, type stores. Also Canadian Tire ,a lot of the Dollar Stores too. I am very lucky that I can also bring her to Shoppers Drug Mart in my area even though they do sell food! All of the high end clothing stores allow them and most of the others as well. We did get kicked out of an antique store last month. I was so mad. Attached to this store was a laundry mat. lol.. Walmart doesn't allow pets because of the food but I just put her in my purse and stay away from the food. We have quite a few restaurant will allow us. I did bring her the first time in a purse & than asked if it was okay.. Now they look for her when we go in. I do make her stay in her purse till we are done eating and of course she gets a few nibbles too but than when we are done she gets to see everyone!! She also goes to the local fleamarkets in my arms. Pretty much the only time I purse her is for the restaurant & Walmart.


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

Try outlet malls, thats where we did a lot of socializing. I was standing outside of Coach at one and they told us to bring Carrera in!


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

By "outlet mall" do you mean "Strip mall"??
There is another indoor flea market called
"Country Market" here.
When my hubby gets home from work
he has to pick up an order there.
Im going along with Dahlia to see if they say something
to us.Bet they wont.....my hubby is tough looking!
HeHe lets test them!


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

i mean these kind of malls,they are set on an outside setting with side walks going from store to store...
www.premiumoutlets.com
www.primeoutlets.com


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Oh I am so sorry you are having trouble.You could sit her down in your pocket book and leave it unzip and take her in they wouldn't.lol see if that wold work bout her in one of her little bag and see if they will let her in that way.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Well we did go to the "Country Market",a indoor flea market!
It said "no pets" but I went in anyways!!
My hubby was with me.They didnt say a word!!
And all the older vendors just fussed over her!
Dahlia did very good on her first outing,
She even seemed to enjoy it eventually.
I found her a tiny Mcdonalds toy frog for fifty cents
and she perked up from there.
She loves tiny stuffed toys and baby rattles with beads in them.
A few older kids came up to pet her (12 or 13 yo)
and she was very calm and social.
And she held her pee too for over an hour.
Our first real outing was a sucess!


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Aww I am so glad she had fun and found her a little toy.Mabe you can start taking her places.


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks FBRaRrN,
we all had fun taking her along.
Monday I may try it again at the pet supplies store.
I bought her the toy frog so she would see its
fun to go out and if shes good,a reward.
It was fun!!


----------



## mommasboy (Dec 25, 2008)

Glad you were able to take her in and she enjoyed it!! I need to add to my list of places we take our babies....today I took both of mine into a music store and then to GameStop (a place that sells video games). No one said a word...in fact, they loved them both!! I pretty much take mine everywhere....lol. When we go in places that I know will not allow them, I put them in the dog purse and it completely hides them so no one even knows they are there.....and my little ones love the dog purse so they just sleep and hang out in it very quietly.


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

awh Rhonda thats such a shame.
every needs to see what a beauty she is!
bet you cant wait for 10 days to pass  x


----------

